# DSP 1124P. No more available in Germany!



## Gson76 (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe late news? 
I ordered a unit late in December, but the company in Sweden got a call from Behringer today and they said that this model has been replaced by DSP2024. BUT, this model is missing the parametric EQ addle: It´s useless for freaks as us  

I´ll have find a used one :hissyfit: 

Regards
Martin


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might consider the FBQ2496 or pay more and get the DEQ2496.


----------



## Gson76 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm... Sonnie,

That´s kind of tripple the money for the same cause. I aim at a used 1124 in good shape, but you never know... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FBQ2496 are less than $150, which is about what the 1124P started out at many years ago. About $250-260 for the DEQ.

Not sure in Swedish funds though.... :huh:


----------



## Gson76 (Dec 18, 2006)

In Sweden FBQ2496 comes around at about $280... IMO too much. Thanks for the tip though, maybe something to look up in the used market


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ouch! Sweden is a high dollar land.


----------

